# Best place to buy corid or amprolium?



## QuackShack (Aug 31, 2015)

Any one have a suggestion on what the best place to buy corid or any amprolium is?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I need it quick, I buy thru Amazon, $20-21, if you're a prime member, free 2 day shipping.
I think Tractor supply has it, and Jeffers. I've bought meds from all different places, and can't say anyone was better than the other. I try to have it on hand. Or Sulfadimethoxine (albon?). You can get that at TS as well.


----------



## QuackShack (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Seminolewind. I have some now that I got from the vet back when Mr. Fiona needed it. Pretty sure I'll be going through most of it with this current treatment. I'll check Tractor Supply next time I'm there. What is the Sulfadimethoxine for?


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I use QC Supply. Their prices are reasonable and expiration dates are ideal:
http://www.qcsupply.com/advancedsearch/result/?q=amprolium


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

QuackShack said:


> Thanks Seminolewind. I have some now that I got from the vet back when Mr. Fiona needed it. Pretty sure I'll be going through most of it with this current treatment. I'll check Tractor Supply next time I'm there. What is the Sulfadimethoxine for?


Sulfa Di methoxine is for Coccidiosis as well and also has antibiotic qualities as well. I like it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Corid (amprolium) is a thiamine blocker and treats all 9 types of cocci that chickens can get. Sulfadimethoxine and sulmet are antibiotics which treats two types of bacterial cocci. Either will treat coryza, pullorum and fowl cholera. Corid is not harsh on the chickens system as are the sulfa drugs and there isnt a withdrawal period. There's 5 day withdrawal period after using sulfdimethoxine and a 10 withdrawal period after using sulmet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to suggest your vet as a source if TSC, the feed store or co-op only had the mega containers of either product.


----------



## QuackShack (Aug 31, 2015)

Is the sulfadimethoxine and sulmet safe for ducks? And if so, what would be a sign that I should be using one of those instead of corid? Aslo is there a withdrawl period while using Safeguard? Thank you everyone for all of your advice!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Corid (amprolium) is a thiamine blocker and treats all 9 types of cocci that chickens can get. Sulfadimethoxine and sulmet are antibiotics which treats two types of bacterial cocci. Either will treat coryza, pullorum and fowl cholera. Corid is not harsh on the chickens system as are the sulfa drugs and there isnt a withdrawal period. There's 5 day withdrawal period after using sulfdimethoxine and a 10 withdrawal period after using sulmet.


Over the years I have used sulfadimethoxine because it does kill parasite cocci, and the 2 bacteria cocci. Plus there's much more that it kills, such as enteritis, E.coli, Clostridium, and a bunch of other bacteria- being one of my concerns is enteritis, cocci and e. coli. Which are a must when I deal with quite a bit of poor immune systems that allow these things to multiply easily.

If anyone has used medicated feed , I think it's a good thing to use something different than Corid . Dawg , one thing that bothers me is that Corid may have been found to be slightly less effective on Eimeria cocci, which is one of the common chicken ones. I've read it once, so I want to find more articles that state this, and not just one article. I've personally experienced Corid being effective on all of them.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sulfadimethoxine is effective against intestinal outbreaks.
Amprolium is effective against caecal outbreaks.
Sodium sulfamethazine (Sulmet) is only effective against E. Necatrix and E. Tenella.
Diclazuril and toltrazuril are highly effective for broad spectrum use. Diclazuril is preferred as a preventative, and toltrazuril is preferred for treatment.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recommend using corid first simply because it's not harsh in the chickens system. You should see improvement between days 3-5, but continue treatment to the 7th day. If there's no improvement by day 5, start using one of the sulfa drugs, preferably sulfadimethoxine (albon.)
http://www.clemson.edu/public/lph/ahp/disease_links/images/coccidia.pdf


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MichaelA69 said:


> Sulfadimethoxine is effective against intestinal outbreaks.
> Amprolium is effective against caecal outbreaks.
> Sodium sulfamethazine (Sulmet) is only effective against E. Necatrix and E. Tenella.
> Diclazuril and toltrazuril are highly effective for broad spectrum use. Diclazuril is preferred as a preventative, and toltrazuril is preferred for treatment.


I've never used Sulmet, but have found in the past that it's been mistaken for sulfadimethoxine. The chemical spelling of both is similar


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

You *can* use Sulfa drugs like SMZ/TMP, Albon, Dimethox and Sulmet in waterfowl. Use the Corid as your vet directed, or as I suggested. If that doesn't help, then try a sulfa drug or Baycox.


----------



## QuackShack (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Kathy.


----------

